# Verbraucherzentrale warnt: Rechnung von Zetescco nicht einfach so bezahlen



## sascha (6 März 2017)

*Rechnung von Zetescco bekommen? Wer von diesem Unternehmen aufgefordert wird, für einen angeblichen Telefonsex-Anruf zu bezahlen, sollte misstrauisch sein – und im Zweifelsfall nicht bezahlen, rät die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2017/0...-von-zetescco-nicht-einfach-so-bezahlen-10490


----------



## jupp11 (7 März 2017)

Die sind schon Ende vergangenen Jahres aufgetaucht 
http://www.vzsh.de/warnung-vor-zetescco-rechnungen


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein e.V. [SIZE=3 schrieb:
			
		

> Pressemitteilung vom 08.12.2016[/SIZE]]Mehrere Verbraucher erhalten zurzeit Zahlungsaufforderungen von einem Unternehmen aus Tschechien mit dem Namen Zetescco. Die Firma stellt darin die Nutzung einer Telefonsex-Hotline in Rechnung. Wiederholte Fälle von zweifelhaften Rechnungen:
> Die Verbraucherzentrale vermutet hinter den Schreiben eine Masche unseriöser Unternehmen. In den vergangenen Jahren sind solche Fälle immer wieder vorgekommen. Zu den bereits bekannten Firmennamen in diesem Zusammenhang zählen Czech Media Factoring, Pepper United, Roxborough Management, TRC Telemedia, MB Direct Phone, Bohemia Factoring sowie Kaver Plus.


----------

